
What Did LIGO Actually See? - shocks
http://astronomy.stackexchange.com/questions/13782/what-did-ligo-actually-see-gravitational-waves-discovery
======
gus_massa
I didn't like the first answer too much. In particular the black holes were
not aligned with the detectors, the time difference is smaller than the time
that the light needs to travel from one detector to the other.

I prefer the second:

> _The nature of the detectors is that they act like a microphone, as opposed
> to a camera._ [...]

and the last:

> _According to the GW150914 tutorial, this is what Advanced LIGO L1 and H1
> detectors originally saw:_ [...]

